# moving from habistats



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

After nearly two decades of using habistats, im deciding to move across to the lucky reptile thermo control 2's for my new rack

anyone use them? Ive heard they are good, once you switch off the alarm function


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Not used then no ... but the saying "If it aint broken why fix it" comes to mind


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I use them and the thermo control pro II. I wouldn.t go back to habistats. they are really good and the digital display makes them so quick to check. the time for the lights is a good feature


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I use them and the thermo control pro II. I wouldn.t go back to habistats. they are really good and the digital display makes them so quick to check. the time for the lights is a good feature


 
cheers pete, this will be solely for heating a rack, so dont need a pro. ive pm ya back


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

the thermo control II has a timer, the pro has night time drop aswell as timer


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive pm'd ya back:no1:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I was actually thinking of getting something _*with*_ an alarm function - I think that would be good - wouldn't it? Since Gaz's (and someone else's) problem of a stat not cutting out and killing a snake I've been worried about them.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Razaiel said:


> I was actually thinking of getting something _*with*_ an alarm function - I think that would be good - wouldn't it? Since Gaz's (and someone else's) problem of a stat not cutting out and killing a snake I've been worried about them.


 
i reckon so:no1:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmm. Never heard of the lucky reptile one, just about to buy myself two habistat pulse prop day / nights for racks and ceramics. What are the pros and cons of each? Why are you switching captain caveman?


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Have a look at these. 
Lucky Reptile Thermo Control II 

The Thermo Control II is a digital thermostat with a temperature range 0-50 degrees centigrade. The permanent display can be used as a thermometer. It can handle heaters up to 1200W and has a built in timer to control the vivarium lights as well.
Handles heaters upto 1200W
Permanent display acts as thermometer 
0-50 degrees C
Alarm Function 
Built in timer for lights
External sensor is suitable for use in water or air
Perfect for use with heat mats, heat cables, ceramic heaters and reptile radiators 

Lucky Reptile Thermo Control Pro II
Two temperature circuits for different night and day settings
Realtime clock, switching between night and day mode
Seperate timer function for lighting
Can be switched between heating and cooling mode
Alarm Function for temperture differences (adjustable between 1 and 15 degrees centigrade)
External sensor with 3m cable
For heaters upto 1000W
Highly recommended product. Particularly useful when using a temperature and light cycle to encourage breeding.

The habistat pulse pro night and day are good, but don't have a digital display and require an add on timer or switch to use the night day function.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

They sound good - I think for me (not breeding) the first one would be fine. I may pop in to see you next weekend as we'll be in that part of the country on Saturday :2thumb:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Cheers for that evolution, will look into those more serioulsy. Would be good to get some more opinions on them!


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the look of these, are they pulse stats or just on/off ones though?


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

they are on off, but they are still pretty accurate as you set the exact temp you want and the value at which you want them to react, you can set it for 1c to 15c difference.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

charliet said:


> Hmmm. Never heard of the lucky reptile one, just about to buy myself two habistat pulse prop day / nights for racks and ceramics. What are the pros and cons of each? Why are you switching captain caveman?


I was going to get a mat stat at first(as always) and cause my 3 mats are about 150watts i needed something else, i just noticed them in our local shop and had a read up about them and they have some really nice features

Luckily pete(evolution) has sorted me out and should have my yearlings into the rack this weekend(post willing)


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

They are a fantastic product, I use both types very pleased with them.

Try the cornish crispa company, they are the cheapest I have seen.

slither61 :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

The problem with on'off thermostats is they seriously shorten the life of ceramic especially the higher powered ones. So I think you have the weigh up the pros and cons of having good features and replacing ceramics frequently. Should be worth a look for other types of heating though.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

bev336 said:


> The problem with on'off thermostats is they seriously shorten the life of ceramic especially the higher powered ones. So I think you have the weigh up the pros and cons of having good features and replacing ceramics frequently. Should be worth a look for other types of heating though.


By on/off do you mean pulse proportionals?


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

with a pulse the power goes down and up when its reached the temp its set at. on/off is where the compete turn off and turn back on when temps gone down pulse is like a dimmer switch power down power up. its like a flashing pulse. put a light bulb in and you will c what we mean.


----------

